# GT FIBA Semifinals: Argentina vs Spain 6:30 AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If I was going to hype this game I might say this was the Clash of the Titans in International Basketball or something just as corny.Really isn't any need for that.We can all see that it's important since ESPN2 sees fit to broadcast it live in the middle of the night instead of replays of baseball games or the World series of Poker.If it wasn't vitally important they couldn't sacrifice their ratings like this.

Clearly these are two of the absolute best teams in the World.Spain and Argentina both have deep rosters filled with stars from the NBA and the top European leagues.They are strong at every position and I won't claim that I can handicap this one.I don't believe that either team has been tested thus far in this tournament and it's hard to say which one will be the best prepared.From an American perspective it's just great that we will not have to face both of these teams to win the gold.Of course we have our own business to attend to before we have to face the winner.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: GT FIBA Semifinals:Argentina vs Spain 3:30AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2*

This is a great matchup. Everything stated in the previous post are absolutely correct BUT: If I had to bet, my money would be on Argentina. Why? In games like this, you would expect it to go down to the wire. And when you are in these types of situations all technical and expert opinions just get thrown out the window. I think that Argentina have a more solid, well seasoned TEAM with the personality and character of the reigning Olympic Champions following them. Spain on the other hand, although one of the best Spanish teams I've seen in years, are still underachievers. They are followed by the "ghost" and weak character of their soccer team. Always packed with talent and enthusiasm, storming through the early stages of any tournament, but failing to deliver when it matters. However, if there was ever a Spanish team to go the extra step, this might be it... But I'll stick to my opinion: Experience will count...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: GT FIBA Semifinals:Argentina vs Spain 3:30AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2*



Perseas said:


> Spain on the other hand, although one of the best Spanish teams I've seen in years, are still underachievers. They are followed by the "ghost" and weak character of their soccer team. Always packed with talent and enthusiasm, storming through the early stages of any tournament, but failing to deliver when it matters.


Mehhhh, that's just plain BULL****. What the soccer team did is soccer's business. Do Rafael Nadal or Fernando Alonso suck just because the soccer NT does?

And by the way, this generation of players (Gasol, Navarro, Calderón, F.Reyes, Berni, Cabezas) have won a World Championship. They won the '99 Junior World Championship. They know how to win.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: GT FIBA Semifinals:Argentina vs Spain 3:30AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2*

I might as well stay up for this game, I'd really like to see how these 2 international favorites work well together and see their ball movement, defense, etc..


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Will be great game two of my favorrites against each other... I hope Pau wins


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: GT FIBA Semifinals:Argentina vs Spain 3:30AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2*



HallOfFamer said:


> I might as well stay up for this game, I'd really like to see how these 2 international favorites work well together and see their ball movement, defense, etc..


good call! it's like me watching NBA games (around 3-5 am) though its 13 24 pm now.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I hope Garbajosa we'll be back to shape today. He had a very bad game against Lithuania.

By the way, Spain's defense is going to be the key of the game. Calderón needs to make a perfect game.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: GT FIBA Semifinals:Argentina vs Spain 3:30AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2*



AMR said:


> Mehhhh, that's just plain BULL****. What the soccer team did is soccer's business. Do Rafael Nadal or Fernando Alonso suck just because the soccer NT does?
> 
> And by the way, this generation of players (Gasol, Navarro, Calderón, F.Reyes, Berni, Cabezas) have won a World Championship. They won the '99 Junior World Championship. They know how to win.


I am not comparing the two teams. Or the two sports. You simply cannot do that. I was simply stating that they are following somewhat of a parallel course with each other. Raffa and Fernando have nothing to do with it. And I never said that you soccer team sucks. And last but not least, this is not a Junior WC. We have already won that one. And we won it by a landslide back then. It's the seniors we are talking about. I never put your team down, I just believe that Argentina have a slight edge, because they've been there before and they've been together for a longer period of time...

As for the very solid "Bull ****" argument: Great! Keep those mindblowing arguments coming!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

My goodness, these opening 3 minutes have literally opened my eyes to team basketball on the international level. NO JOKE. It's not isolation basketball, Argentina beautiful ball movement, and showing how to properly attack a zone. How to get open looks from 3, penetrate, etc... Ginobili is hot. 13-2 Argentina.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: GT FIBA Semifinals:Argentina vs Spain 3:30AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2*



Perseas said:


> I am not comparing the two teams. Or the two sports. You simply cannot do that. I was simply stating that they are following somewhat of a parallel course with each other. Raffa and Fernando have nothing to do with it. And I never said that you soccer team sucks. And last but not least, this is not a Junior WC. We have already won that one. And we won it by a landslide back then. It's the seniors we are talking about. I never put your team down, I just believe that Argentina have a slight edge, because they've been there before and they've been together for a longer period of time...
> 
> As for the very solid "Bull ****" argument: Great! Keep those mindblowing arguments coming!


It wasn't anything personal, but I'm really fed up with the mentions of the soccer teams everything this team is talked.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Argentina is really crisp to start this game.I think the Spaniards need to go to Pau and see if he can settle them down.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Diable said:


> Argentina is really crisp to start this game.I think the Spaniards need to go to Pau and see if he can settle them down.


If Spain wants to do anything, the tempo needs to be changed. Now they're playing Argentina's game. Spain didn't got to the semifinals with slow 5 vs 5 offenses.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

8-0 run

We need Felipe's rebounds, Rudy's defense and Jorge's leadership.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> My goodness, these opening 3 minutes have literally opened my eyes to team basketball on the international level. NO JOKE. It's not isolation basketball, Argentina beautiful ball movement, and showing how to properly attack a zone. How to get open looks from 3, penetrate, etc... Ginobili is hot. 13-2 Argentina.


I couldn't agree more !! All five can shoot the ball well.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

LA68 said:


> I couldn't agree more !! All five can shoot the ball well.


Still one of the worst first quater at that high level that I have ever seen but Arg played ok (great at times and then didn't use theire cances) I hope Spain bounces back.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> My goodness, these opening 3 minutes have literally opened my eyes to team basketball on the international level. NO JOKE. It's not isolation basketball, Argentina beautiful ball movement, and showing how to properly attack a zone. How to get open looks from 3, penetrate, etc... Ginobili is hot. 13-2 Argentina.


I am happy to hear it since I am iso-hater I feel it takes the "team" moment away...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd like to see a replay of that screen Garbajosa just set.I had a poor look at it but it looked like he cheapshotted the guy with an elbow to the chin.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Luis Scola is one of the dirtiest players of the world. He punched Felipe Reyes in the head.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Rudy!!!!!!!!


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Rudy + Sergio Rodriguez = turnaround, what a fantastic young couple

32-30 Spain


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Almost every screen set in this game has been a foul by any set of rules I ever read.I especially can't see how they let you extend your forearms and shove the defender off balance.I really don't understand how you can allow moving screens the way FIBA seems to...that just puts the defender at an impossible disadvantage.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Diable said:


> Almost every screen set in this game has been a foul by any set of rules I ever read.I especially can't see how they let you extend your forearms and shove the defender off balance.I really don't understand how you can allow moving screens the way FIBA seems to...that just puts the defender at an impossible disadvantage.


They just called foul on one of those screens.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Looks like Spain has recovered from the fast blitz that Argentina started with. Well enough to have taken a lead into the half. Good game so far.


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Spain leads at halftime 40-38

Ugly start but the subs turned up the tempo


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Boy... this is going to be a nailbiter....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I bet Greg Popovich doesn't love seeing Manu holding his wrist right there


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Scola got schooled by Garbajosa, 3FT


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Sloppy 4th quarter so far


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

67-64 Spain, 5 minutes left


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Calderon is not in the game, I'd put Cabezas in if the coach doesnt want the fast pace of Sergio for the final minutes


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Great three by Manu in the dying seconds of the possesion, 69-67 Spain, Argentina ball 2'30" to go


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

73-67 Spain, 1'30" to go

Gasol hurt and sits out after being fouled for the 20th time by Oberto

Argentina hits a three, 73-70, two FTs for Calderon


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Timeout by the Argies with 28 seconds left, Argentina ball with 9 seconds left in their possesion.
Spain leads 74-72, this is gonna be intense


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Pau needs to be out there these last seconds of regulation. We all know its going to Manu in these final seconds.


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Pau needs to be out there these last seconds of regulation. We all know its going to Manu in these final seconds.


He's not gonna return 



74-74 tied game with 22 seconds left, Spain ball :ghug:


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

If Spain win I wont post on basketballboards.net one month!!!


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Pau needs to be out there these last seconds of regulation. We all know its going to Manu in these final seconds.


He's injured.

He won't play the next game, either against Greece or against the US.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Oh man, that sucks. At least Spain gets the last shot.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Why did they intentional foul? Hmmm..pretty weird foul right there.


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Argetnina fouls and they'll have 18 seconds

Calderon misses 1


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Ohhhh! BIG MISS!


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

ooooppsss


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Spain WINS!!!!!!

Nocioni misses the winner 3


YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Spain is going to the FINAL!!!! Oh man..wow.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Wow, what a bummer for Gasol. They get to the finals, and he's not gonna play? :sad:


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

I think the Americas can now bow to Europe...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce 

Has never been clutch for the Bulls either.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

well...now we got the game we wanted all along...i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder how bad Gasol's ankle is...That was a great finish.Since it didn't work you have to question giving up the foul.It seems that Spain would have been at a big disadvantage if it had gone OT without Pau.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too bad for Gasol. He's been great throughout the tournament.


----------



## bombnavarro (Aug 19, 2004)

Viva España ¡¡


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

seems the Greece is gonna get the Gold medal


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> seems the Greece is gonna get the Gold medal


I wouldn't be so sure.

It's going to be another amazing game and both teams have options.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

AMR said:


> I wouldn't be so sure.
> 
> It's going to be another amazing game and both teams have options.


I agree... It's gonna be a final game to remember. I don't give it much chance to be a spectacular game but I think it's going to be a nailbiter... purely 50-50 game IMHO...


----------



## Flaninthefacerh (Aug 18, 2006)

what time is the final?


----------



## MB (Apr 19, 2006)

HallOfFamer said:


> Wow, what a bummer for Gasol. They get to the finals, and he's not gonna play? :sad:


The same happened to Ginobili in 2002. And Argentina lost the final game to Yugoslavia in overtime.
It sucks.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I hope Pau recovers but game was well not that good in terms of skills displayed but it was tense and close and both teams played agressivly so I liked it. Hop to see Pau in finals and nice game.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I use to play basketball in Europe. I know this is the international game, but I have never in my life seen so many moving screens without a call. Especially in the Spain-Argentina game. I know they occur, but Jesus they were blatant, and the refs didn't call a single one that I can recall. Haven't been calling them all tournament. When I was playing, they'd call them sometimes, especially if they were as obvious as some of the pick and rolls going on in these games.


----------

